# Ovens & Solar-Wind Power?



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm hoping someone here can help me out. I went looking for a new, more energy minded oven/range. I told the guy we planned on going solar and wind for all our power needs to which he replied that there isn't enough solar power in a home to run an electric oven.

Am I missing something here in my newbiness of alternative energy? Surely there is some type of oven that can be run. :shrug:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Not electric, They just take too much energy for you to produce affordably. 

Most use a propane or wood cookstove. Some use the little solar ovens that you set outside in the sun for the day.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Most folks are shocked at how little electrical energy is created by most solar/wind systems - and how expensive those systems are.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

OntarioMan said:


> Most folks are shocked at how little electrical energy is created by most solar/wind systems - and how expensive those systems are.


I think the shock should be caused from the realization of how much energy modern people waste


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Agreed - we are a very wasteful society. Will people change? Some already have, some will but most won't. Ironically, the most knowledgable folks when it comes to electricity conservation are those not on the grid - as they know first hand how difficult and expensive it is to create electricity.

Here in Ontario Canada - they're talking of implementing "smart metering" - varying the price of electricity depending on demand. Cheap electricity at night, more expensive during the day. Programs are already in place where the first X amount of energy is at a cheaper rate, and beyond that is a more expensive rate. Perhaps all of this will help teach people to conserve and be smarter energy users.

The latest "buzz words" when it comes to "saving the planet" are wind and solar electricity, clean energy, etc. etc. - but in reality, they're currently such small players in the game that we really have to do something sooner - like change our attitudes.



michiganfarmer said:


> I think the shock should be caused from the realization of how much energy modern people waste


----------



## YaHu (Jun 15, 2007)

> Most use a propane or wood cookstove.


I couldn't get my insurance company to cover either one of these for a price I could afford. Some people want to go green(er) but just can't afford to. It's very sadening. On one hand people are pressured to use less electricity but it seems to come at a higher price.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you all for the responses.

We've been stoveless for three weeks now so we've had the chance to see what an energy hog our old (but relatively new) oven/range was and how sickenly much we used it (1 to 3x a day). It has definitely given us food for thought.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

One of the systems I installed is capable of powering an electric stove . . . . . . .It can be done.
But you don't want to ask the price tag of that system . . . .

Off grid . .propane is a very good way to go.

BUT . . . . .you have to be carefull that you don't buy one of those stoves with a big glow bar (500 watts ?) in the oven.

Yaho . . . insurance---propane stoves ????
Theres an awfull lot of folks insured with propane stoves. . . .I dont understand your statement.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I also don't understand the insurance statement..
All we've ever had was gas/propane stoves, we've never owned an electric stove. We never had a problem with insurance. This doesn't make sense to me, sounds suspicious to me.. I would check with a different agent...YMMV


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> I also don't understand the insurance statement..
> All we've ever had was gas/propane stoves, we've never owned an electric stove. We never had a problem with insurance. This doesn't make sense to me, sounds suspicious to me.. I would check with a different agent...YMMV


He's talking about converting a mobile home to gas or wood when it was electric to begin with. His insurance company sucketh. It's a money thing. Sure, he could get insurance for it if he paid more money but he can't afford it. Wood is completely out... period. He could get gas coverage if he paid more... about 30% more.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We use a small countertop toaster oven a lot, and also our electric frying pan, even though we do have an LP gas stove in the kitchen also. The toaster oven uses a surprisinglly small amount of power for reheating and short baking jobs. We don't have a microwave, which would be another option.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I haven't used my oven in months, but use the countertop toaster oven , or stovetop. I would like to eventually be able to set up a wood burning oven/stove someday. I just bought one of those Solar Ovens, but it's been cloudy for three days since I got it. It will be interesting to see how that cooks, seems like a great concept.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Insurance companies are in the business of making money. Another practice is they dictate treatment for medical patients by what they will cover. 

Going green doesn't have to be expensive though. As michiganfarmer mentioned, it is disgusting how wasteful we are in general. Spent a b-day dinner with neighbors and the entire time we were in the kitchen, the television was on. :shrug: Would be neat how far back everyone on grid posting in this forum could go without giving up, LOL. How long can you live without electric where you are now? While I would like to live completely without it, there are some things that are persistently clinging to me: INternet and computer. I've cut way back in time but it is still the only diversion and I don'twant to give that up :nono: well that and the phone.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Whats really shocking is discovering that your gas stove uses a 500w element to light the oven. We bought a new stove earlier this year and had a real hard time ( we are off grid) finding a gas stove that didn't require electric to light. The ones with the pilot lights are almost obsolete. W finally found one that can be hand lit (oven and top burners).
It is very inefficient to use electricity as a source of heat.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Backwoods Solar has that infomration in their catalog. I read it there and knew what to look for when I bought the Premiere. Its an awesome stove.


----------



## Natalie11 (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.Solarcooking.org

This site has lots of great solar cooking info. It has probably already been mentioned on this site, but hey, another plug never hurt anything.

I've built a few. I've seen some built into the sides of homes for inside use. Very neat, very economical, but you have to plan your cooking with the "hot" sunny times of the day.

Peace.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Vicker currious what brand did you end up with . .??

Tango care to put out some comments about your Premier . .?

My stove is getting close to the point of needing replacement, and I'm leaning toward the Premier.


I shure as heck am not going to buy a "glow bar"


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally I was able to try out my solar oven. I was short of time so decided to try bread since its pretty easy and doesnt take much time except for letting the dough rise and kneeding again. At the risk of it not turning out I only kneeded it once then decided to put it in the oven to rise while the oven was warming up. It was about 2:30 when I put the bread in, not the best part of the day for optimum sun. There was also a little occasional cloud cover. I had to be out in the field for about 3 hours then was able to come back and check on it. The sun was getting low enough by now that it probably wasnt going to get any hotter, so I opened the door to check it.
It wasnt browned , because of the wrong time of day, but it rose nicely and was done enough to eat, very yummy. I was very impressed by how quickly the oven warmed up. Next time I will plan better, and start it earlier in the day.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Excellent quality Jim-mi. It is very heavy duty. I have the four burner in the professional series. Looks like a restaurant stove. The igniton is electronic or manual. I've been lighting with a lighter since I've had it but will soon have an outlet there to plug it in so my visitors (those aliens form the city) can turn it on. The enamel top is a breeze to clean.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

With all the information here, we're looking into doing a cob style wood run oven, with solar ovens for the hot days. He wants to build a cob oven outdoors for the summer. 

We just got the stuff to make a little solar oven so will try that this week if we ever get full sun.


----------



## Lowdown (May 24, 2007)

Some of the biggest draws in a house come from an electric oven (though I doubt too many "normal" people really use there's now a days. I mean really, the microwave can warm up Domino's pizza right?  ) , the water heater, AC/heat unit and washer and dryer. 

We use LP for our oven/range and for our water heater. Our oven is one of the old school pilot light type deals that does not require any electricity to work. Same for the water heater. 

We bought a gas clothes dryer some time back, but the darn thing pulls something like 11 amps!!! It's used probably 3-4 times a year and that's only during week long rainy spells. Normally we use an exclusive solar clothes dryer  

I'm afraid your going to have to consider gas or wood for your oven if your truly planning on going off grid. I suppose one "could" buy enough panels to allow use of an electric oven, but I shudder to think of the cost. We run our home comfortably on 14 Kyocera 130 watt panels, including a fridge and freezer, two computers, ceiling fans, TV, fax machine, etc. 

Lowdown3


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Good to hear... I work half the day at my computer and the kids have another one they school and play on. 

We decided against using a freezer unless we go the buying half a pig/deer route. We're not big meat eaters so rarely use up our freezer space in the frig.

No dryer. And we're considering trying six months without a washer to see how time consuming it is or isn't. 

With a wood burning stove though, I'm concerned about cannining time. But I'll take that topic to the food forum. 

Thanks again


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

For meat or not you can quite reasonably run a very good freezer from solar pannels.

I have a SunDanzer freezer that runs on 24 vdc . . .It is great
I also have a Conserve running on 120 vac. Both have 4 inch thick walls so they are very efficient. . . what makes all the difference ? . . .big amounts of insulation


gotta keep my icecream . . just right.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> Vicker currious what brand did you end up with . .??
> 
> Tango care to put out some comments about your Premier . .?
> 
> ...


We also went with the Premier. We found a Pro series on the net in stainless and black, got the part number and ordered from Lowes. We very happy with the quality. Though, I did pull the silly platic emblem off of the oven door first thing. Also, The controls go first to high and then down to the lowest setting, and after converting to LPG from Natural gas the lowest setting was just too durn high for cooking rice ad such. This was not covered in the owner's manual, but someone here said to pull the knob off and spot the tiny screw down behind it. There is your adjustment for the low setting. It takes a tiny screw driver like one you would use on eye glasses.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I special ordered mine through Lowe's as well  Thanks for the tip on lowering the flame. Ironically, I have been turning the rice off and letting it finish cooking with collected heat.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We have a Kenmore that is even self-cleaning that doesn't have the detestable glow-bar. It took some looking though. It does plug in and take a tiny amount of power but it doesn't take much. I loathe cleaning ovens so it was worth it to me.
Funny how energy conscious (sp?) I've become. If I'm at a friend's house and someone leaves a light on, I just itch to go shut it off.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

the itch.... very familiar with it when I go to someone's all electric house and everything is on. :soap: have to guard my silence and choose words wisely at times


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . LOL . . .

I to have that problem--of restrainning my verbal on slaught of said wastefullness.

thanks for the stove "test-ti-monies"


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

For those with insurance problems would it be possible for you to have a summer kitchen or year around kitchen just a few feet from a kitchen door?

Seems a tiny building just large enough for a range and some countertop should work to bake in as well as do other long period cooking. That would also keep heat out of the house so it doesn't get so warm during the summer.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Rescue the igniter from an abandoned roadside BBQ grill on trash day. 
Put longer wire leads on it. One side attached permanently to the body of the stove . Think of one of those long neck butane lighters.Same principle- only no more wasted matches,spaghetti, etc.

P.S.- Some tape on the connections,unless you enjoy an occasional "thrill" :dance:


----------

